# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Настройка проводок в торговле и склад 7.7

## Coco

Доброго времени суток. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как настроить проводки для документа Поступление(доп расходы по ТМЦ), чтобы в случае валютных взаиморасчетов подставлялся валютный счет (60.11), а не рублевый (60.1). где ставить это условие?

----------

